

Ask HN: Feedback on company name - Drag the Lake - Dramatize

I'd really appreciate some feedback on the business/website name Drag the Lake.<p>It's for an internet curation business/website for intelligent blog posts and news.<p>American Heritage Dictionary definition is "To search or dredge the bottom of a body of water." People do this when trying to find a corpse, a gun, a sunken boat, or something else that might be lying on the bottom and not visible through murky water.<p>I thought it was a good metaphor for the internet.<p>I've got the .com and .org<p>Anyone see a problem with the name? Only thing I could think is it's hard to say fast and doesn't have a good possible nickname.<p>Thanks
======
ucentric
I am sorry but I don't find it all that appealing personally. It is not really
catch or memorable and gives no hint as to what your site is about.

Try expanding your search to include the non-std tlds as it is still possible
to secure a great name. For example communic.do is available from the .do tld
and whilst not quite on-message for your site, it is far superior to what you
have and is really catchy and memorable.

Ps if you do want that domain let me know and I will advise the registra to
release it as we have it reserved but ended up going with innuen.do for our
project)

ucentric@hotmail.com

~~~
Dramatize
The reason for using the .org is a conscious one. People are more trusting of
.org's and it gives off a feeling I'm looking for.

Thanks for the offer though :) I do like innuen.do, though would you be
limiting your market to people who understand non-std tlds? I've found lots of
people don't even know about them.

------
getonit
On a positive note, I didn't need to read the description to know what it was
going to be.

On a possibly negative note, it came across calling 99% of the internet
worthless crap that hinders the finding of anything worthwhile. Whether that's
intentional or not, I agree with it so it works for me - others might not be
so cynical ;)

Long story short: Works for me, but am I your target reader?

~~~
Dramatize
I would take a wild guess that if you agree that the internet is full of
worthless crap, you would be my target reader.

